# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Brak sensu życia, dojrzewanie, rozstanie rodziców, dziewczyna - pomocy.

## Kamilek

Witam.
Jestem Kamil i mam 16 lat. Mieszkam wraz z mamą oraz 5-letnim bratem w domu jednorodzinnym. Mój ojczym zdradził moją mamę po kilkunastu latach ślubu kościelnego. Wychowywał mnie ponad 10 lat, gdyż mama rozstała się z pierwszym mężem (mój biologiczny ojciec, nie mamy ze sobą kontaktu, ślub cywilny), a potem właśnie poznała ojczyma. Niestety, ojczym poznał nową kobietę i zdradzał mamę, kiedy nawet nikt o tym nie wiedział, jednak prawda wyszła na jaw. Aktualnie mieszka on z kochanką i jej dziećmi, a ona sama zostawiła własnego męża. Wspólny dom został przepisany na moją mamę, lecz pozostała firma, która jest na naszym podwórku i właśnie ojczym może tutaj pracować przez ponad rok, bo zostało tak zapisane w akcie notarialnym. Darowałem sobie szczegółów, gdyż sprawa dotyczy mnie, aczkolwiek opisanie powyższej historii ma sens. Na początku czułem się normalnie, gdyż nie robiło mi to w ogóle różnicy, czy ojczym jest z nami, bo i tak całymi dnami pracował (czas na kochankę znajdywał). Ogółem, gdy jeszcze nie było ojczyma, moja mama wychowywała mnie z prababcią, która niestety już nie żyje. Mama była dla mnie bardzo szorstka, byłem bity oraz wyzywany, co bardzo mnie bolało. Dziś nie potrafię z nią normalnie rozmawiać, a ona sama od razu krzyczy. Pyskuję do niej, tzn. jeśli ona powie do mnie "zamknij mordę" - odpowiadam tym samym. Po prostu wyrosłem z dawania sobie napluć w twarz i stawiam się. Mama potrafi być miła, przytulić, pocałować i ogółem pogadać, gdy jestem smutny, aczkolwiek zawsze rozmowa sprowadza się do jednego - szkoła. Dla mamy najważniejsze zawsze były oceny, a dla mnie tak nie jest, chociaż i tak dobrze się uczę (średnia powyżej 4,3). Kiedy znalazłem w końcu dziewczynę, stała się ona dla mnie naprawdę ważna. Jestem taki po mamie, że muszę postawić na swoim, a jak ktoś tego nie zrobi, to jestem wściekły - wiadomo, dziewczyny lubią robić po swojemu, a ja wtedy jestem bezradny. Była taka sytuacja, że pociąłem się, a blizny mam na rękach już ponad rok, przyzwyczaiłem się do nich. Każda sytuacja niemiła kończyła się płaczem, gniewem i bezradnością, bo kocham swoją dziewczynę i nie potrafię z niej zrezygnować. Patrzę na swoich kolegów, im tylko jedno w głowie - tyłek, biust (mówiąc grzecznie, w końcu to forum), zaliczyć pannę i iść na kolejną - ja taki nie jestem. Wierzę w Boga, jestem chrześcijaninem, ale chyba nieprawdziwym, bo nie ciągnie mnie specjalnie do kościoła, aczkolwiek modlę się co wieczór (wierzę w moc modlitwy). W dodatku przecież pociąłem się, a to jest niezgodne z dekalogiem, ale cóż, nie miałem wyjścia. Jestem taki, że jak coś/kogoś kocham, to skoczyłbym za to w ogień. Wielki ze mnie zazdrośnik - najlepiej zachowałbym dziewczynę tylko dla siebie, ma ona dla mnie wielką wartość, a wiadomo, jacy są teraz ludzie. Nie mam problemów z narkotykami, alkoholem. Mam tylko problemy w sobie. Nie cieszę się już z życia, od kilkunastu dni w ogóle nie gości na mojej twarzy uśmiech, a w towarzystwie jestem poważny i smutny, co wszyscy dostrzegają. Nic mi się nie chce, a gdy zaczynam myśleć, to od razu jest mi przykro. Nie pójdę do psychologia, psychiatry, czy innego specjalisty - nie ufam specjalnie ludziom. Dorośli mają swoje wartości i najlepiej zrobiliby pranie mózgu (daj spokój z dziewczynami, weź się do nauki). Niestety, ja już wpadłem w miłość i nie odpuszczę. Gdy się kłócę z dziewczyną, zawsze to ja "wyciągam rękę", bo mi bardzo na niej zależy. Nawet, jeśli to z jej winy się pokłócimy. Byłem u mojej dziewczyny kilka razy, ale nie zamierzam już więcej się widywać - jej mama uważa, że nie pasujemy do siebie, nie pozwala mojej dziewczynie do mnie przyjeżdżać. Ja jestem ułożony, miły, kulturalny, dobrze się uczę, a ona się nie uczy i jest ta najgorsza - to właśnie jej opinia. Gdy moja dziewczyna powiedziała o mojej sytuacji swojej mamie, ona specjalnie na to nie zareagowała... tak, jakby nie zainteresowała się tym, co mówi córka, nie wierzyła jej i nie odczuwała empatii. Bardzo mi przykro z tego powodu, że między mną, a moją dziewczyną, stoi osoba, która ma zastrzeżenia do naszego szczęścia. Wielka szkoda, bo tak chciałem, aby do mnie przyjechała, tak mi ciężko na sercu... Siedzę sam w domu, praktycznie cały dzień spędzam w pokoju, patrząc się w okno lub wpatrując się w sufit. Smutna muzyka leci na słuchawkach, bo jakoś nie mam nastroju do słuchania disco-polo, czy jakichś biesiad. Bardzo denerwuje mnie to, że ja się poświęcam, a przykładowo moja dziewczyna nie angażuje się tak, o czym bardzo dobrze wie. Jesteśmy ze sobą 2 lata (szok, że tyle wytrzymałem i jeszcze żyje) i faktycznie sporo się zmieniło, na lepsze. Szkoda, że ktoś nas musi ograniczać - przecież jesteśmy na tyle rozważni, aby ze sobą nie współżyć w tak młodym wieku, bo przecież wiemy dobrze, jakie mogą być tego konsekwencje. Z domu wychodzę tylko wieczorem, po 18, gdy jest ciemno i praktycznie jest pustka na ulicach. Wracam około godziny 20 i czekam tylko, aż wybije 22 - idę spać. Jestem bardzo wyczerpany tym wszystkim. Mam nadciśnienie (dosyć wysokie, bo mierzyłem i sprawdzałem zgodność z tabelką), które utrzymuje się od właśnie kilkunastu dni, kiedy to "wpadłem w dołek". Jest mi obojętne, co się ze mną stanie, czy będę żyć tak dalej lub wykończę się nerwowo - nie ma to dla mnie większego znaczenia. Domyślam się, że "specjaliści" z tego forum będą dodawać w tym wątku posty, że dojrzewam, potrzebuje pomocy psychologa, powinienem się leczyć, jednak ja nie chcę i tego nie zrobię. Napisałem, bo przyszło mi to do głowy. Przychodzą mi do głowy straszne myśli, tak straszne, że o nich nie napiszę. Możecie się tylko domyślać lub już sami wiecie, no bo co może przychodzić dojrzewającemu chłopakowi w depresji. Gdy mojej dziewczynie było źle, pędziłem do niej, nawet na piechotę ponad 10 km, aby ją pocieszyć. Myślicie, że moja mama była zadowolona? Nic bardziej mylnego. Była zła, że bez pytania idę do kogoś i znikam na tyle czasu. Niestety, lecz moja dziewczyna do mnie nie przyjeżdża. Czekam na nią cały czas, to już chyba piąty dzień... piszemy ze sobą, jej mama nadal nie pozwala przyjechać jej do mnie. Mama zapraszała mnie na basen, na sanki, na spacer - odmówiłem. Nie chcę od niej pomocy. Wiem, że gdybym się zgodził, byłoby mi tak przykro, że musiałbym jej o wszystkim powiedzieć, a ja nie chce, bo ja już słyszę jej odpowiedź. Nie obchodzi mnie, co myślą o mnie ludzie, czy nawet rówieśnicy, chociaż w szkole jestem szanowany, lubiany, a dziewczyny twierdzą, że przystojny (nie obchodzą mnie specjalnie jakieś komplementy od nich, mam swoją dziewczynę i nikogo więcej nie potrzebuję). Ćwiczyłem na siłowni, sylwetkę mam sportową oraz jestem umięśniony. I tak nie ma to dla mnie największego znaczenia... żyję sobie z dnia na dzień, siedząc w swoim pokoju, ewentualnie zejdę do kuchni o 12, zjem coś i wracam dzień później, aby znowu coś zjeść. Nie czuję specjalnie miłości do mojej mamy, bo i tak uważam, że moja św. p. prababcia zachowywała się dla mnie, jak prawdziwa matka. Przecież to ona zawsze mnie wspierała, nawet kłóciła się z mamą, że mnie bije i wyzywa, byłem jej oczkiem w głowie. Pamiętam, gdy jej pomagałem, jak już nie miała siły chodzić... odeszła, co tutaj więcej dodać - była dla mnie wszystkim i jest mi cholernie żal, że już jej nie ma. Po jej śmierci traktuję wszystkich z góry, oprócz mojej dziewczyny, która znaczy dla mnie naprawdę wszystko (śmiesznie, chłopak 16 letni dałby sobie głowę odciąć za jakąś dziewczynę, jaki on musi być głupi). Może i jestem głupi, ale bynajmniej mam inne wartości od tego starego pokolenia (czyt. rodzice) i dobrze wiem, że szkoła jest ważna, bo potem wyjdzie mi to na rękę (po co robić za tysiąc miesięcznie, skoro można zarabiać pięć tysięcy), ale pieniądze jakoś specjalnie mnie do siebie nie przyciągają. Najlepiej wziąłbym swoją dziewczynę i wyniósł się jak najdalej od wszystkich ludzi - byłoby dla mnie pięknie. Nie potrzebowałbym nic innego, no ewentualnie wodę i jedzenie. Dziwne, że wolę napisać to obcym ludziom, niż zwierzyć się własnej matce, ale taka jest prawda, która bardzo boli - nie mam do mamy zaufania, chociaż zawsze wszystko mi załatwia, kupuje, ale nie daje mi tej przyjaźni, której tak bardzo potrzebuję. Nie wiem, co mam robić, a wręcz nie chcę robić nic. Wszystko mnie boli, ciężko mi na sercu, przejmuję się wszystkim strasznie, wszystko strasznie mnie dołuje i zniechęca do życia. Jest mi trochę lepiej, że Wam to napisałem wszystko, ale tylko na chwilę, bo teraz znowu czuję się tak samo źle, jak wcześniej. Taki sens tego wszystkiego. Domyślam się odpowiedzi, jak już to ująłem wyżej - psycholog, rozmowa z mamą, może jakiś zakład (nie dzięki, już mam w domu zakład, konkretnie niczym więzenie - tak to odczuwam), ale za taką pomoc bardzo dziękuję i nie przyjmuję. Komentujcie, zastanawiajcie się nad swoim życiem (wielkie refleksje, bo 16-latkowi jest tak źle, a ma wszystko - są pieniądze, są ubrania, jest jedzenie - tylko, że mam inne wartości, a przez pieniądze już właśnie jednemu człowiekowi się w głowie poprzestawiało i zabawia się z inną panienką, czyt. ojczym), róbcie z tym co chcecie. Pozdrawiam i kończę, bo ile mam pisać, że jest mi źle i nie widzę wyjścia z sytuacji.  :Wink:

----------

